# wlan router + normaler router



## P_F (7. Juli 2005)

hi, haben zuhasue ein lan mit nem normalen router und 3 rechnern. 1 port ist noch frei. Ich hab mir n CentrinoBook gekauft und möcht jet drahtlos online gehen.  Geht das, wenn ich mir den D-Link wlan-router für 44 euro hole und den in den 4. port des kabelrouters stecke?


----------



## michel_tr (7. Juli 2005)

Genau das gleiche habe ich bei mir laufen. Es funktioniert.

Du musst natürlich deinem zweiten Router eine andere IP Adresse geben wie dem ersten. 
Ansonsten kannst du den zweiten Router als ganz normalen Accesspoint/Switch misbrauchen. (Selbst DHCP auf dem ersten Router stellt bei mir kein Problem dar.)

Falls es dich interessiert:
Mein 1. Router (mit DSL Anschluss) ist ein DI-624
und mein 2. Router (dient nur als Accesspoint) ist ein DI-614+


----------



## generador (7. Juli 2005)

Ein normaler Accesspoint funktioniert dafür ebenfalls
Du brauchst nicht mal einen Wlan Router
Den Accesspoint kannst du dann als WLAN Bridge nutzen, also um dein Wlan mit dem Kabelnetzwerk zu verbinden


----------

